# Stolen Heidi Important Please Read



## heidihunter (Feb 8, 2010)

PLEASE HELP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! STOLEN HEIDI | Facebook

16HH BRIGHT BAY MARE 12 YEAR OLD WITH RIGHT WHITE HIND SOCK. LAST SEEN THE EVENING OF THE 14TH MAY 2009. SHE WAS TAKEN FROM HER FIELD IN GLINTON PETERBOROUGH.

THIS MARE NEEDS SPECIALIST BACK TREATMENT AND MUST NOT BE RIDDEN HEIDI HAS A VERY DISTINCTIVE BLAZE IT MAY HAVE BEEN OBSCURED BY DYE OR ALTERED SLIGHTLY.

SHE MAY ALSO HAVE A DIFFERENT NAME AND MAY BE IN FOAL ANYONE WITH INFO PLEASE CONTACT 07731528282 OR THORPE WOOD POLICE STATION PETERBOROUGH HEIDi IS PICTURE ATTACHED CRIME REFERENCE : CF0249620509


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Good that you already reported it to the police. you must continue looking for it. Post posters, it may help.


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Go to any gypsie sites, as they steel horse as well as dogs, have a good look around, and don't be afraid to go onto the land good luck


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Be brave for your horse. They must be punished for what they have done to you. Ask for a help.


----------

